# New Sound System in Mk1 Rabbit



## Rabbit-Injected (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey all, 
I'm about to put a new sound system in my Rabbit MK1 and I was wondering what size the speakers are, and what is tricky about putting in a sound system in my rabbit. Any tips, thanks. I'm thinking about swapping out the speakers in the dash with identical size speakers and fabricating a stand for speakers in the back out of ply wood and some fiberglass. Nothing huge. Should I put in woofers and an amp? I just want something which sounds good and has depth but i don't want to be blasting my music in the parking lot. Do I need at least a small woofer for that? Thanks all.


----------



## RabbitRipper (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: New Sound System in Mk1 Rabbit (Rabbit-Injected)*

front speakers should be 3 1/2's. Rears r 4x6's. make sure and find speakers with a shallow magnet for the fronts otherwise they'll possible hit the heater ducts before sitting flush!! i would box the rears when undermounting otherwise they won't sound too good. if your not trying to win any bass races a single 10" sub will do Good luck


----------

